# AKEDA DC-16V Dovetail Jig



## newinwood (Jul 5, 2007)

Hi all. I am looking for dovetail jig and found this AKEDA. Can not find any review or your opinions on any woodworking forums. Anybody use it? It is good for hobby/ amateur :icon_confused: person?
Thanks


----------



## dalec (Oct 11, 2007)

Here is one review of the Akeda. I found a number using the search phase "akeda dovetail review" in google.

http://benchmark.20m.com/articles/LeighVersusAkeda/LeighVersusAkeda.html

Dalec


----------



## jimbo 22 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Akeda*

GOOD AFTERNOON,
JIMBO 22 HERE,I JUST GOT AN AKEDA 16.GETTING IT SET UP. LOOKS LIKE AN EASY JIG TO USE. GO TO WOODCRAFT.COM,
THEJIGSTORE.COM,AND AKEDA.COM, THEY HAVE ON LINE VIDEOS.
 I ORERDERED MINE FROM THE JIG STORE.
JIM BRANDT AKA JIMBO 22:yes:


----------



## jimbo 22 (Nov 19, 2007)

*Akeda*

JIMBO 22 HERE E-MAIL IS [email protected]


----------



## JON BELL (Nov 2, 2007)

It's so easy that it's not very fun to use,but prob the easiest dt jig to use.


----------



## newinwood (Jul 5, 2007)

it is a fun to use, I am using it for a few small projects. Nice jig:yes:


----------

